# Just got out 2005 25rss



## Curtis and Lee-Ann Forbes (Aug 19, 2004)

We just took delivery of our 2005 Outback 25 rss and we love it. We took it to a great campsite at a lake west of our city in bear country near the rockies. I pull it with a 2004 Envoy XUV 4X4 with a 5.3 litre and 3.73 rear-end. Even with a full tank of water, two Great Pyrenese dogs and all the gear, we were able to keep up with the traffic on a four lane (about 110 to 120 km/hr) and never dropped below 100 km/hr on even the steepest hills. In fact, I rarely dropped to second gear and even though it was 29 degree celcius (what is that, about 90 farenheit?) the engine temperature never went above normal. I have an equalizer hitch and it pulled with no sway or worries. There was some road construction with a wickedly rough road and I had to switch to 4 wheel drive to maintain traction on the steep inclines for the last few km's to the lake. I crawled along and had no scraps or mishaps with the undercarriage. This is one tough trailer and is a great back country home away from home. Can't wait until the next trip.

Curtis and Lee-Ann
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Outbackers, congrats on your new camper and your maiden voyage. Hope you become active with the group here too, we're getting a great number of Canadians too.

Happy Camping


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome neighbors!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats C & LA, we are new here as of May & have found this board to be a great source of information as well as just a good old bunch of friendly folks. What a combination!! Hope you have mony more fun & successful Outback adventures in your future. You'll love your Outback, we sure love ours. Welcome aboard.

TM4


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome to another Canadian Outbacker!

Have fun and enjoy the new TT.


----------

